# Plus one



## stefano1488

Non capisco bene quest'espressione; ho l'impressione che il suo significato vada al di là di quello letterale.

La frase è la seguente:

_It is a coming-of-age novel—plus one._

A questo punto mi viene in mente un singolo di un gruppo pop britannico dei primi anni Ottanta, gli Haircut 100, che si chiamava "_Love Plus One"._

Ma cosa significa esattamente "plus one"? E' chiaro che non può essere soltanto "più uno".


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Mi pare che voglia dire: È molto più di solo un romanzo di formazione.


----------



## CPA

It's the parting shot of this unenthusiastic review. Could it refer to "19" -18 plus one? Just past coming of age? Anyone's guess.


----------



## Bookmom

The line you reference is from a a review of the book "The Intimates", by Ralph Sassone.  In this case, interestingly enough, the plus-one is actually another person.  The main characters are Mazie and Robbie (no sex involved, he's gay) the plus-one, Lyla, is a sexually precocious high school girlfriend of Mazie's.

Quote:  "The Intimates" is really about the shadows cast by those sultry details Lyla fed Maize back when they were teens. It is not a book about friendship, per se, but about two people who live, talk and lust at close quarters. Anyone hoping for a novel addressing the real complexities of camaraderie might be disappointed with Mr Sassone's exceedingly conventional first effort. It is a coming-of-age novel—plus one.

The whole article is here: http://moreintelligentlife.com/node/3584


----------



## stefano1488

AlabamaBoy said:


> Mi pare che voglia dire: È molto più di solo un romanzo di formazione.


 
That would contrast with the fact that the review is not favourable.
If, as Bookmom says, the "plus one" refers to the third character, why is that part of a sentence about a book?
I can't get it.
More broadly, in what contexts would you native speakers use an expression such as "plus one"?
Could you please give some examples?


----------



## Bookmom

stefano1488 said:


> That would contrast with the fact that the review is not favourable.
> If, as Bookmom says, the "plus one" refers to the third character, why is that part of a sentence about a book?
> I can't get it.
> More broadly, in what contexts would you native speakers use an expression such as "plus one"?
> Could you please give some examples?



The plus-one in this case does not stand alone and I wouldn't use it to draw any generic examples.  It comes at the end of the reviewer's description of the novel, "It is a coming-of-age novel—plus one."  A coming of age novel involves one or more young characters on the verge of adult experiences or realizations, experiences which define them.  In this case, it is the third character, Lyla, who has experiences of early sexual exploits and then tells her friend Mazie about them in explicit detail.  Mazie then shares Lyla's stories with Robbie, so neither of the two main characters have their own real "coming of age"  experiences outside of Lyla's.  Hence the reviewer's conclusion that this is a coming-of-age novel - plus one.


----------



## SighingatSilvio

I am compelled to say (it has even prompted me to post) the posts above there from Bookmom really are very good. Not only informed, but very well written/expressed. So I wouldn't doubt any of it.

Stefano the thing to bear in mind here is that an expression like 'plus one' is used to denote an ADDED ELEMENT to whatever is being spoken/written about primarily. From what I gather above, here we have a coming of age story, but with a bit more to it than JUST that.

Another example might be someone saying: 'She's a babe (very attractive), plus one.' Meaning not just a babe but more than that, the implication in that case being a higher level still, in terms of attractive.

The 'plus one' may be a good or a bad thing, or neutral (neither good nor bad). So you don't take it to have any particular quality in and of itself. It just denotes 'extra' and anything further than that will be obtained via context.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Se ho capito bene, e ispirandomi all'interpretazione che Al ha dato per primo, si potrebbe dire "Non è il solito romanzo di formazione, ma qualcosa di più" ?
GS
PS Sospetto però che a nessuno interessi la traduzione.


----------



## SighingatSilvio

Well...yes Giorgio I suppose it could be translated like that, but it could also be: "Un romanzo di formazione e qualcosa di più". Perhaps that would be more accurate/in faith with the original.

I only know what Bookmom has posted about this novel, so have to speculate to an extent. By "plus one" the reviewer is clearly referring to something in addition to a coming of age story, but leaves open what that something is. It could be the third character per se. It could be whatever that third character goes through in the novel, by comparison with the two main characters - so for example if she is more sexually advanced than them, even if the same age, how would you describe that? It could be how the third character impacts on or influences the two main characters, as they come of age. And so on.

I don't know which of those or other possible alternatives the reviewer means. Bear in mind ambiguity can be a wonderful thing. Meaning it is quite possible, likely even, that the words are used to cover a range of possibilities. So not just 'something' (more), but 'somethingS'.

Anyway yes the translation is okay. It captures the essential meaning. "Plus one" gives the notion a bit of 'snap' that isn't present in what we have above there though. I quite like it myself as that 'snap' somehow expresses the reviewer's perception of the novel, his gut feel, with added force.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Thank you very much, Silvio.
GS


----------



## Bookmom

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Se ho capito bene, e ispirandomi all'interpretazione che Al ha dato per primo, si potrebbe dire "Non è il solito romanzo di formazione, ma qualcosa di più" ?
> GS
> PS Sospetto però che a nessuno interessi la traduzione.



Hi Giorgio,

"Non è il solito romanzo di formazione, ma qualcosa di più", is pretty clearly not what the reviewer is getting at with this line.  In fact, he has just finished saying: *"Anyone hoping for a novel addressing the real complexities of camaraderie might be disappointed with Mr Sassone's exceedingly conventional first effort."* So he doesn't feel that this novel represents "qualcosa di più".   If you read the entire review it should reveal itself to you that the "plus-one" he describes is more like a third wheel than a something more.   Context, the holy grail of interpretation, reigns once again.

Cheers,
Bookmom


----------



## Bookmom

SighingatSilvio said:


> I am compelled to say (it has even prompted me to post) the posts above there from Bookmom really are very good. Not only informed, but very well written/expressed. So I wouldn't doubt any of it.
> 
> Thanks SightingatSilvio, I have spent the last 25 years reading, reviewing and hand-selling books.  Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, Book.
You write:

"*Context, the holy grail of interpretation, reigns once again*."

and I say:

"...and always will"...

All the best.

GS


----------



## Bookmom

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hullo, Book.
> You write:
> 
> "*Context, the holy grail of interpretation, reigns once again*."
> 
> and I say:
> 
> "...and always will"...
> 
> All the best.
> 
> GS



Thinking about it, perhaps I should have said the holy grail of "informed" interpretation.  What is clear to someone who has the benefit of "knowing the territory" may be hidden to someone who has never studied the landscape.


----------



## stefano1488

Thanks Bookmom for the explanation.
I was wondering about a possible translation: "E' un romanzo di formazione, con un'aggiunta"?


----------



## Bookmom

stefano1488 said:


> Thanks Bookmom for the explanation.
> I was wondering about a possible translation: "E' un romanzo di formazione, con un'aggiunta"?



Sorry for the delayed response, action packed day.  As long as you are translating the entire review, or at least paraphrasing enough of it to get across Lyla's role in the novel, un'aggiunta is ok, or just be literal and use più una.


----------



## SighingatSilvio

I'd thought this would have been clear, but reading over maybe it wasn't. JIC (Just in Case) and for the sake of posterity I'll add this:

Context is important obviously, although I'm undecided about according it Holy Grail status. It is also often highly fluid though, so identifying exactly what it is can be elusive sometimes.

I was responding to this from Stefano:

"More broadly, in what contexts would you native speakers use an expression such as "plus one"?
Could you please give some examples?"

When I read that post from Stefano I thought to myself that the expression might well come across as peculiar to non-natives, as it did to him. In every case above I am really only giving examples of how an English native might read an expression like that, and/or why a writer might use it. I'm not really concerned with this novel at all. From the early posts it doesn't sound very appealing, for one thing.

On that basis, the 'general' context as opposed to the more limited context of the novel alone, you can read the expression ANY of the ways spoken about above. Not just the way(s) Bookmom suggests, but she is referring to the novel. 

==========
BM if you read this, your mail box is now full so I can't respond to your last.

Anyway no problem, understood, and all the best.


----------



## danalto

*NEW QUESTION* *- *_*10 YEARS AFTER   *_

Hello, WR!
Different context:
R. sta parlando con suo marito, sono in viaggio di nozze, e lei è (già) in crisi. 
Si è resa conto di non voler essere la sua plus one per il resto della vita. _(too late, girl, too late!)_

*R. I realize I don't wanna be a plus one my whole life.*

So, possible translations:
1. accompagnatrice (it doesn't fit at all, here)
2. ???

Mi viene in mente *appendice*, ma temo non si capisca. 

Any help?
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
non è facile, la cosa più ovvia è "una persona in più", ma temo non vada d'accordo con le esigenze tecniche. Si potrebbe dire "un'aggiunta"?


----------



## danalto

Mary49 said:


> Ciao,
> non è facile, la cosa più ovvia è "una persona in più", ma temo non vada d'accordo con le esigenze tecniche. Si potrebbe dire "un'aggiunta"?


Ciao Mary! 

No, non è facile per niente, la tua idea mi piace. Mò ci penso, grazie!


----------



## giovannino

Ciao,

“essere di scorta”? “Fare la scorta”?


----------



## EdenMartin

Accompagnatrice potrebbe anche andar bene, se l'insieme del testo escludesse l'ambiguità "professionale" del termine.
Forse, come dice giovannino, "la tua scorta"? 
Ma, davvero, poiché manca in italiano un termine che corrisponda perfettamente, bisognerebbe conoscere meglio il pre-testo e le intenzioni di questa battuta, per tentare di rendere il senso dell'espressione inglese.


----------



## bearded

Forse ''...non voler essere un suo accessorio''.


----------



## danalto

bearded said:


> Forse ''...non voler essere un suo accessorio''.



Bella! 




EdenMartin said:


> Accompagnatrice potrebbe anche andar bene, se l'insieme del testo escludesse l'ambiguità "professionale" del termine.
> Forse, come dice giovannino, "la tua scorta"?
> Ma, davvero, poiché manca in italiano un termine che corrisponda perfettamente, bisognerebbe conoscere meglio il pre-testo e le intenzioni di questa battuta, per tentare di rendere il senso dell'espressione inglese.



Ciao! L'ho spiegato: mogliettina già in crisi in viaggio di nozze, che si rende conto di non voler essere "la plus one" di suo marito per il resto della vita.
Sta vivendo una profonda crisi, con tanto di attacchi di panico. Tutto questo, ovviamente, in un meraviglioso resort esotico a 15 stelle. 

_P.S.: accompagnatrice assolutamente NO. In italiano ha sempre un'accezione negativa, anche quando non ce l'ha! Ahimé..._



giovannino said:


> Ciao,
> 
> “essere di scorta”? “Fare la scorta”?


Ciao Giov! Anche la tua mi piace molto, ma non è adatta al 100% all'umore di R. Già è a pezzi, poveretta...


----------



## EdenMartin

> _ accompagnatrice assolutamente NO. In italiano ha sempre un'accezione negativa, anche quando non ce l'ha! _


Scusa tanto, ma sbagli se davvero credi che "accompagnatice" abbia_ sempre _un'accezione negativa in italiano.
Proprio qui scatta la differenza tra un contesto sunteggiato e il testo vero e proprio che precede la battuta in esame, qualunque essa sia.


----------



## danalto

EdenMartin said:


> Scusa tanto, ma sbagli se davvero credi che "accompagnatice" abbia_ sempre _un'accezione negativa in italiano.
> Proprio qui scatta la differenza tra un contesto sunteggiato e il testo vero e proprio che precede la battuta in esame, qualunque essa sia.


Se hai notato, il testo è piccolino e in corsivo, ergo, è un mio personale parere lasciato lì. Se confonde, lo tolgo.
_Ma è una cosa che faccio da quando sono qui... _

Quanto al contesto, ritengo di aver fornito tutti gli elementi necessari a comprenderlo. (Infatti mi avete dato belle idee!)
Non ho la possibilità di inserire l'intera sequenza per motivi di copyright, dal momento che si tratta di un prodotto inedito.

Thank you, guys!

Dan


----------



## Odysseus54

Magari "Mi accorgo che non voglio essere una persona al seguito per tutta la vita".  

Ma per capire bene bisogna sapere cosa segue.  Perche' "I realize" da solo mi pare che qui dovrebbe introdurre una avversativa.  Come anche "Mi rendo conto.. ma.." in italiano.  Mentre "I realized.." e "I realize now.." sarebbero quello che ci si aspetterebbe in una frase pianamente enunciativa.

"I realize that I don't want to be your plus one.  But this doesn't mean that I am having second thoughts."  per esempio 

Mentre

"I realize now that etc." and "I am realizing that.."  don't necessarily call for an adversative sentence.


Regarding the older question, nobody thought of :  "Romanzo di formazione, col terzo incomodo/con un intruso"

Mi rendo conto che sto usando il maschile per l'apposizione/predicato nominale che si riferisce a una ragazza, ma in quella posizione mi pare l'uso piu' appropriato.  E se se ne vuole parlare, dobbiamo trasferirci altrove.


----------



## danalto

Odysseus54 said:


> Magari "Mi accorgo che non voglio essere una persona al seguito per tutta la vita".
> 
> Ma per capire bene bisogna sapere cosa segue.  Perche' "I realize" da solo mi pare che qui dovrebbe introdurre una avversativa.  Come anche "Mi rendo conto.. ma.." in italiano.  Mentre "I realized.." e "I realize now.." sarebbero quello che ci si aspetterebbe in una frase pianamente enunciativa.
> 
> "I realize that I don't want to be your plus one.  But this doesn't mean that I am having second thoughts."  per esempio
> 
> Mentre
> 
> "I realize now that etc." and "I am realizing that.."  don't necessarily call for an adversative sentence.
> 
> 
> Regarding the older question, nobody thought of :  "Romanzo di formazione, col terzo incomodo/con un intruso"
> 
> Mi rendo conto che sto usando il maschile per l'apposizione/predicato nominale che si riferisce a una ragazza, ma in quella posizione mi pare l'uso piu' appropriato.  E se se ne vuole parlare, dobbiamo trasferirci altrove.


 Hi, Ody! 

R. non va oltre l'affermazione che ho indicato sopra. Ha riflettuto, e si è resa conto che il matrimonio le va stretto. 
La tua proposta è valida, but...remember that I have lenght issues, in my sentences!


----------



## Benzene

_Ciao dan!

Suggerisco: " Ho capito che non voglio essere un "*ospite* *molesto*" per tutta la vita."

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Odysseus54

danalto said:


> Hi, Ody!
> 
> R. non va oltre l'affermazione che ho indicato sopra. Ha riflettuto, e si è resa conto che il matrimonio le va stretto.
> La tua proposta è valida, but...remember that I have lenght issues, in my sentences!



Falli parlare in fretta!!   

"Mi accorgo che non voglio essere un di piu' ecc."  C'e' un po' l'idea del superfluo, ma magari...


----------



## Bookmom

Hey Danny et al,

it’s been a minute.

it’s early morning where I am and I’m only on my first cuppa coffee so let’s keep this simple. A plus one (+1) is a box to check  on an invitation, wedding, anniversary, whatever party is happening. You send an invite to the special person you know and want to have at the celebration but they are not in a defined relationship so the invitation allows for a plus one, +1.

You, the invitee, may bring somebody of your choosing, a companion, with or without benefits, to spend a pleasant 
afternoon or evening with you and a bunch of people your +1 may or may not know.  

If a newly married young woman is feeling like a perpetual +1, she certainly does have cause for panic.

In the absence of a perfect translation, la scorta, l’accessorio, get the point, a +1 is a companion without commitment, not a partner for life.

More coffee, please. 
Cheers, Bookmom


----------



## marco.cur

Il contesto immagino sia più o meno questo:
sono in viaggio di nozze, e lei si è resa conto che viene riconosciuta non come Lei ma come moglie di Lui.
Quindi secondo va bene anche appendice (_non voglio essere l'appendice di qualcuno ..._), oppure anche complemento (_non voglio essere il complemento di qualcuno_ ...)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Un ospite aggiunto


----------



## ohbice

Molte cose valide sono state dette, ed è tardi. Fosse stato per me avrei utilizzato _appendice_.
Un'ulteriore alternativa potrebbe essere "_un'imbucata_".


----------



## Mary49

Sto leggendo un libro tradotto in italiano e a questo proposito il testo aveva "l'invito diceva 'più uno' ".


----------



## Pietruzzo

ohbice said:


> Un'ulteriore alternativa potrebbe essere "_un'imbucata_".


Credo che un "imbucato" sia privo di invito mentre "plus one" indica l'invito per un accompagnatore/trice.


----------



## ohbice

Hai perfettamento ragione, Pietruzzo. Mi ero "allargato" per pensare a come si potesse sentire questa novella sposa.
Probabilmente ho esagerato ;-)


----------

